
Netflix to Open Source Chaos Monkey and More - jnazario
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2012/04/13/netflix-to-open-source-chaos-monkey-and-more/
======
rollypolly
I hope this will inspire other companies to open source their cloud tools.
This is gona fun to play with on AWS.

